# Deactivated Without Reason



## ValleyUber! (Nov 5, 2014)

I've been driving for Uber for just over one year.

My rating is currently at 4.75, and my most recent 15 trips or so are all 5s.

My acceptance rate is 99%. I've never had an incident (no accidents, no complaints, etc.).

I don't drive as much as I used to, but still pull several days/month...mostly weekends.

This week I received a generic email saying my account status changed (deactivated). The email said I may email Uber support for more information...which I did.

Here it is 3 days later and a weekend in which I planned on driving yet I remain deactivated. I have yet to hear from Uber at all.

I've been a huge advocate of Uber, recommending drivers and passengers alike. 

Essentially I've been fired without warning or reason. I can only imagine if this was my primary income. ..which I've actually contemplated in the past. Thank GOD I never made the move. 

Anyway, I thought I'd share for those that may put too many eggs in Uber's basket!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

It could be a lot of reasons, but first off don't sell yourself short and assume you did sometning wrong. It might take some tenacity in emailing the CSR's for an explanation. But keep at it.


----------



## Ayad (Jan 1, 2015)

Right. It could be as simple as an outdated or suddenly disappearing proof of insurance.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

but are'nt uber great in the way they have treated their loyal partner. complete disrespect by failing to adequately communicate with him


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Go to local office, bring a dozen shot glasses and a Molotov Cocktail with you.


----------



## ValleyUber! (Nov 5, 2014)

unter ling said:


> but are'nt uber great in the way they have treated their loyal partner. complete disrespect by failing to adequately communicate with him


That's sort of my point.

You'd think they may allude to a reason, or ask me to contact them for clarification of something. Nothing of the sort. A generic email saying ny account status changed. When trying to login to driver app, it says "driver account not activated".

I've reviewed all vehicle docs are current. The last time I drove, I did 7-8 trips, received 5 stars for each of them.

I've emailed Uber each day since receiving the email with no reply. Of course I missed the weekend drive I normally do.

I do it part time and the extra couple hundred $ is helpful so I may try lyft.

Hate to think if Uber was my primary income based on this experience. Scary thought!


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

ValleyUber! said:


> That's sort of my point.
> 
> You'd think they may allude to a reason, or ask me to contact them for clarification of something. Nothing of the sort. A generic email saying ny account status changed. When trying to login to driver app, it says "driver account not activated".
> 
> ...


Hey VU,

man, sorry to hear about your situation. Just to get off on a tangent, your situation is actually one of the main reasons behind the independent contractor vs employee lawsuits happening here in California. Drivers found out over time that Uber treated them more like employees then true independent workers. Issue really comes down to question of control; just because drivers can set their own work schedule and areas to work, doesn't really mean they are independent. Ultimately, having the *right to fire without cause*--sound familiar?--is what labels relationship between two parties as employer and employee.

Continue emailing Uber, or better yet, speak to someone face-to-face at local office. At same time, consider speaking to the attorneys handling the lawsuits. While going the legal way isn't ideal, at least it can maybe give you something if Uber refuses to help.

http://uberlawsuit.com/


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

You didn't hop in the back seat with a pax and fondle yourself, by chance...did you?

Jokes aside. Sorry to hear. Hope it works out and it gets fixed


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

In Uberville, you're no different than the worst drivers in India. The CSRs are far from an HR Dept. They follow orders and make their rupees.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I had the same thing happen to me... instead of an email stating the deactivation, I got a blank email - I think they were so lazy to proof the email they forgot to see that they forgot to paste their script. PS - 587 trips with a 4.85 rating, so I would like to think I am one of the "good ones"

I got emails from 6 different CSRs, probably because I sent about 7 emails over the past 24 hours. 

Sigh - you would think you would get some sort of warning shot or something. Who knows. It doesn't surprise me. Add insult to injury, Uber did a $800 guarantee in Chi this weekend, which they still sent over (despite being "deactivated").


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> You didn't hop in the back seat with a pax and fondle yourself, by chance...did you?
> 
> Jokes aside. Sorry to hear. Hope it works out and it gets fixed


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

I was also deactivated without warning after giving almost 600 rides over 3 months as a FT UberX driver. 4.78 rating. This over a week after I got blown off on a phone call by my regions GM on the same day as winter cuts and gave him a piece of my mind via email.

They replied a few days after I emailed that I was deactivated for disrespecting an Uber employee. Oops


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

UberPissed said:


> I had the same thing happen to me... instead of an email stating the deactivation, I got a blank email - I think they were so lazy to proof the email they forgot to see that they forgot to paste their script. PS - 587 trips with a 4.85 rating, so I would like to think I am one of the "good ones"
> 
> I got emails from 6 different CSRs, probably because I sent about 7 emails over the past 24 hours.
> 
> Sigh - you would think you would get some sort of warning shot or something. Who knows. It doesn't surprise me. Add insult to injury, Uber did a $800 guarantee in Chi this weekend, which they still sent over (despite being "deactivated").





IndyDriver said:


> I was also deactivated without warning after giving almost 600 rides over 3 months as a FT UberX driver. 4.78 rating. This over a week after I got blown off on a phone call by my regions GM on the same day as winter cuts and gave him a piece of my mind via email.
> 
> They replied a few days after I emailed that I was deactivated for disrespecting an Uber employee. Oops


Such disrespect against both of you. What do either of you think is really going on?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

This goes to show how ****ed up Uber really is. I haven't given a ride since April 5th and I can still log on. Wahh?

I've said it before, they've got a bunch of monkeys that start pushing buttons if they don't get their nanners.

Travis has it made. He doesn't have to pay the monkeys, just give them nanners and he can't even do that.

Sorry to hear guys but would you expect anything different from this corrupt bunch of assholes?


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

atomix said:


> Such disrespect against both of you. What do either of you think is really going on?


I think I just got under someone's skin. The GM was calling me after getting forwarded an email I sent directly to Kalanick. I was a top earner and trip count weekly and had just been bonused $500 by an ops mgr a month earlier.

Edit: I also sent an apology to the GM about a week later but never heard a thing. I got a bit nasty in my email after he never called, but it was the same day they turned my livelihood from profitable to unprofitable. It was nothing their macho men culture couldn't handle.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Honestly, I don't know. My documentation expired, i think... well the inspection was never even submitted. At the end of the day, probably my fault, but maybe a courtesy email "hey we are putting your account on hold until you get in compliance" instead of an unannounced deactivation. Plus it must not have been that big of an issue if they let me drive the day before without incident.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

IndyDriver said:


> I think I just got under someone's skin. The GM was calling me after getting forwarded an email I sent directly to Kalanick. I was a top earner and trip count weekly and had just been bonused $500 by an ops mgr a month earlier.
> 
> Edit: I also sent an apology to the GM about a week later but never heard a thing. I got a bit nasty in my email after he never called, but it was the same day they turned my livelihood from profitable to unprofitable. It was nothing their macho men culture couldn't handle.


Could only imagine how tightly the GM clutched his pearls after getting read the riot act. 

What driver wouldn't react that way though after getting punched in the gut, without warning, you know.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

UberPissed said:


> Honestly, I don't know. My documentation expired, i think... well the inspection was never even submitted. At the end of the day, probably my fault, but maybe a courtesy email "hey we are putting your account on hold until you get in compliance" instead of an unannounced deactivation. Plus it must not have been that big of an issue if they let me drive the day before without incident.


I dunno. These issues sound like fix-it ticket kind of things. Courtesy was never really Uber's strong suit. Notice how Travis stays out of the spotlight more lately, that boy just keeps inserting old foot into mouth. Yuck.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

You'll always get the fastest resolution by going into an office if you have one nearby. Otherwise...well, the queue is massive and managers disappear on the weekends.


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

ValleyUber! said:


> I've been driving for Uber for just over one year.
> 
> My rating is currently at 4.75, and my most recent 15 trips or so are all 5s.
> 
> ...


Maybe Phoenix lawmakers have outlawed Uber?


----------



## ValleyUber! (Nov 5, 2014)

atomix said:


> Such disrespect against both of you. What do either of you think is really going on?


Honestly I wish I knew.

I checked and double-checked each and every doc, including vehicle inspect and all are current.

I drive a newer (2012) Toyota Prius so that can't be the problem.

I emailed again over the weekend (4th email so far) and decided to wait patiently today (Monday)...still nothing!

It's getting close to a full week since deactivated and sent first generic email. As I said, NO reply or clarification of any kind.

I really feel for anyone making all or large % of their income from Uber. There appears to be zero loyalty, zero accountability, and zero 'give-a-shit' for a long time driver "partner".

I'll update if I ever learn of the cause but at this point...don't hold your breath!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Is there no office in Phx for you to walk into?


----------



## ValleyUber! (Nov 5, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Is there no office in Phx for you to walk into?


There used to be one in Tempe, about 45 minutes from me but I understand that office closed.

I don't know of any others, nor how to find out..?


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

ValleyUber! said:


> Honestly I wish I knew.
> 
> I checked and double-checked each and every doc, including vehicle inspect and all are current.
> 
> ...


Oh, man. I feel your frustration. Even though it may sound futile, keep emailing Uber. Ask for* specific* details of why you were deactivated. At least this will help establish Uber refused to give you *cause*. Continue to document how much money you are losing based on average income you would have normally earned. After sometime consider filing for unemployment. Remember that guy that Florida said was an employee instead of IC. The ultimate factor that makes someone an employee is whether employer has power to *fire without cause*.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Then go to uber lawsuit.com and sue them for tips.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> Then go to uber lawsuit.com and sue them for tips.


And it'll be "Judge Judy" presiding.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

Depending on how far you are willing to go, seriously consider asking the IRS to determine your status as IC or employee. Few people know about this nifty little trick. IRS likes to rule in favor of employee because the FEDs want the money an employer would have to pay if you were an employee. Use a positive ruling in your favor to hit Uber over the head. It's worth a try. Check out this link:

http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/fss8.pdf


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Lidman said:


> And it'll be "Judge Judy" presiding.


I love that woman... I wish she was present at my divorce.


----------



## ValleyUber! (Nov 5, 2014)

thanks for all of the input.

i went ahead and sent ANOTHER email today...however I have little faith at this point.

As for Uber becoming illegal in Phoenix, I know this is not the case. I've referred a couple of drivers, both whom remain active.

Truly I've never seen one's livelihood dealt with in such a poor way. Just wow!


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

ValleyUber! said:


> thanks for all of the input.
> 
> i went ahead and sent ANOTHER email today...however I have little faith at this point.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that it all went pearshape for you. the worst thing is how they happily tell new partners that uber have your back, and we support our partners 100% only t leave you hanging.
you really need to get you story out. go the online media about it, they love uber stories.


----------



## ValleyUber! (Nov 5, 2014)

UPDATE! 

Well 6 days after deactivation and about 5 emails to Uber...I got a reply!

The deactivation occurred because I didn't drive at all in April and only latter part of May. I guess it wasba delayed reaction, because I started driving again late May - early June just before deactivation.

I'm happy it's resolved and goes to show several here are correct: 

Don't assume you dod something wrong 

Keep bugging Uber until they reply...it can take a while! 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

ValleyUber! said:


> UPDATE!
> 
> Well 6 days after deactivation and about 5 emails to Uber...I got a reply!
> 
> ...


Congratulations, I think. So are you reinstated?


----------



## Jjkhawaiian (May 31, 2015)

That was wrong for them not to inform you guys of your faults or out of compliance issues. 
I know that once I get my car registered in Florida (just moved here), I will be driving for Lyft, too.
Maybe even sidecar.


----------



## Jjkhawaiian (May 31, 2015)

If you don't show up to work, and inform your "boss", you could be fired for abandoning your job. Probably what Uber suspected. That you just quit working, even if you were working very limited hours. I'm sure they see that all the time with all the drivers they employ. They just stop driving for whatever reason. Uber doesn't know and in most cases, not informed. However, if I decide I want to take a month or two off for personal reasons, and want to continue driving, as long as I'm in compliance (Registration, license, insurance) online or in their system, why shouldn't I be "ok" to drive?


----------



## Dts08 (Feb 25, 2015)

This is why you never get over your head with Uber...they deactivated with out warning and you will not know why...


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Well I'll have you all know that I'm back on the road - I think my docs, which were out of compliance for maybe 7-9 months, are now current. Took advantage of a 4.9x surge in Chicago. 30 minute ride = $60. I'm going to tell Travis I'm making $120 per hour driving uber, maybe they will pay me for an endorsement.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

UberPissed said:


> Well I'll have you all know that I'm back on the road - I think my docs, which were out of compliance for maybe 7-9 months, are now current. Took advantage of a 4.9x surge in Chicago. 30 minute ride = $60. I'm going to tell Travis I'm making $120 per hour driving uber, maybe they will pay me for an endorsement.


Congrats on getting back into action. Hey, consider doing tip experiment again, that thread got peeps thinking real hard about earning better.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I'll think about doing something creative....
It looks like not much has changed since my tax-time hiatus. 
I have come to the conclusion that UBER is the worst; however, if you do it right, it's not a bad gig. It is a TERRIBLE option for people who buy cars to do it, or do it full time. It is GREAT for people that can do it here and there for extra money. Last night I started at 5:30 and finished at 7:01, and was home at 7:05pm. I had 3 fares totaling 86.76. After uber fee and commission, I netted $66.29, and probably drove 16-17 miles for which would reduce my net to about $48 after taxes. Not too bad for 1.5 hours of work, but isn't normal either.

On June 8, i got screwed by taking someone to Bollingbrook at 4pm. It was raining, and no surge.... it took 45 minutes and the fare was only $26, and it took me 1.25 hours to get into the city. I was able to get another fare that was $24. Total time for the day was 3 hours, 40 minutes, and netted $50 in fares, which i kept $38, and my mileage was $32.80. So I pretty much broke even.

Best way to do it is to get a cheap, but reliable, and efficient vehicle, pay cash for it, and ride it until the wheels fall off.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

UberPissed said:


> I'll think about doing something creative....
> It looks like not much has changed since my tax-time hiatus.
> I have come to the conclusion that UBER is the worst; however, if you do it right, it's not a bad gig. It is a TERRIBLE option for people who buy cars to do it, or do it full time. It is GREAT for people that can do it here and there for extra money. Last night I started at 5:30 and finished at 7:01, and was home at 7:05pm. I had 3 fares totaling 86.76. After uber fee and commission, I netted $66.29, and probably drove 16-17 miles for which would reduce my net to about $48 after taxes. Not too bad for 1.5 hours of work, but isn't normal either.
> 
> ...


Right on, man. Glad your back.


----------



## UberLyftguy (Feb 2, 2015)

I hear about a lot of people being deactivated and don't know why. The thing is, Uber will likely not tell you until you consistently pry and pry and ask and ask. They aren't very transparent


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Sorry folks but there is nothing special about drivers. With uber being unregulated they can have literally thousands of cars on the road in any given city. Uber loses nothing by dropping any driver regardless of how great that driver might assume to be. The name of the game here is screw uber before uber screws you.


----------



## Jjkhawaiian (May 31, 2015)

There are hundreds of drivers all over Jacks and Orlando. Even Gainesville and Ocala are saturated. I might have to find another job just to pay for gas...


----------

